# the new tat (started) an random pics



## texpitbull2 (Aug 13, 2007)

the worst part ,,holy ouch . call me what you will lol.

















sunset at work 
















and the fog that sets in from time to time


----------



## Mom_of_Kambo (Nov 11, 2009)

I laugh everytime I see it. LOL Iggy had you in some major pain.. LOL I love you baby


----------



## Jaz's dad (Aug 12, 2009)

Right in the joint of the arm. Make sure you keep it moist or when you have your arm fully extended, it'll feel as though your skin is splitting.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Nice!yeah going on the underside of your arm hurts like a mother!

Like the outdoor shots.Very pretty.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Dude! Sweet tat! Makes me want to go get inked some more...........


*now has tat fever* :hammer:


----------



## texpitbull2 (Aug 13, 2007)

yeah im working on a hole arm pice and half my back . and yeah be an artis my self ,, care for one is very important if you want it to do good and look right . thanx for the comments


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

if only i had money... alas, all my spending money goes to buying dog junk. hahahahaha

the tat is looking good!
and your sunset is awesome


----------



## Chaos4ever (Oct 2, 2009)

Solid lines Tex. Just wait till you get the inside bicep & elbow done .
WHOOOOOOHOOOOOOO


----------



## Jaz's dad (Aug 12, 2009)

Elbows are o.k, they just swell up quick.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

nice work. I'm a tattoo artist also and I feel your pain I'm almost done with my left arm I have about 5 hours left. What was the longest tattoo session you've ever done. Mine is 8 and a half hours it was brutal. I love my sleeve and I would do it all over again. Seriously though you already have the worst part out of the way. We call it the ditch, where your elbow bends on the inside of the arm. Once thats done it's all cake trust me I currently have 18 tattoos and the worst of all was the ditch and the side of the neck, over the jugular. I just love looking at other peoples tats. Please post more pics as you get them I would love to see it being put together. Check out my myspace and tell me what you think I think there is a close up of my arm in the halloween album in my pics. 
myspace.com/lqdarttattoo my profile is public so you can see it with out waiting for a friend request.


----------



## texpitbull2 (Aug 13, 2007)

will do ,,,,,,and will do ,,,,,and yeah that was a pain i tell ya .


----------



## Mom_of_Kambo (Nov 11, 2009)

i didn't know you were getting your back done??


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Ouch! Nice pics


----------

